# not much but it all adds up



## steyr223 (Jun 17, 2013)

my latest from my HS2O4 cell
this one seemed to want to flaten out
more than ball up almost like led it flowed
so easly and came out with just a touch

steyr223 rob


----------



## jmdlcar (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi,

Was those pins and how many? Nice button and good job.

Jack


----------



## AUH-R (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,

Very nice and well done!


----------

